# Putting a TS3 Banner on my Clansite?



## JATownes (Jul 8, 2011)

Ok...this is going to sound stupid, but I am stumped.  I have a gaming clan site over at Clantoolz and I am trying to add my TS3 server banner.  This one: 



But no matter what I try, it keeps just showing me code.  It will not link to the banner.  

Any ideas what I am doing wrong?

I have tried this code:


> url=http://www.gametracker.com/server_info/209.246.143.202:9123/]img]http://cache.www.gametracker.com/server_info/209.246.143.202:9123/b_560_95_1.png[/img[/url <--(missing some brackets just to show the code)



and this code:


> <a href="http://www.gametracker.com/server_info/209.246.143.202:9123/" target="_blank"><img src="http://cache.www.gametracker.com/server_info/209.246.143.202:9123/b_560_95_1.png" border="0" width="560" height="95" alt=""/></a>



Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jul 8, 2011)

you want to put this address in it i believe

http://cache.www.gametracker.com/server_info/209.246.143.202:9123/banner_560x95.png?random=411723

make sure you include the entire url, not the shortened one that is showing up now since vbulletin is lame.


----------



## JATownes (Jul 8, 2011)

Thank Easy...but it is still giving me hell.  Here is the code I put in, and the preview window shows what it displays.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





This is really driving me nuts.  I can't figure it out, but I know it can be done, as I have seen it on other Clantoolz members websites.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jul 8, 2011)

as admin for that ts3 server you should be able to open your ts3 client and add it in there by right clicking on your server name tab and selecting edit virtual server and click the more button.


----------



## digibucc (Jul 8, 2011)

i think you are entering it as text.  click that code button with the green x on it and enter the <img> tag there


----------

